# Anyone have any idea.......



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*.....as to what this might be? *

Long story made short, some years ago, I was abducted by space aliens. Once inside their space craft, I made a break for it, and while making my move and on my way out, I grabbed this up, as it was lying on a levitating platform of some kind.

I took it as proof of my abduction. Even though some have examined it, they still don't believe me, as they don't know what it is, or what it does. I'm thinking it's some form of an EMP (electro magnetic pulse) generator.









Click on pic to enlarge it


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If it has an inlet and outlet feed, might be a fuel water separator to separate water from fuel.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Obvious anal probe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If it has an inlet and outlet feed, might be a fuel water separator to separate water from fuel.


Nope, it just has one compression fitting.

One interesting thing I see are the brass or copper heat sinks. That would indicate to me that it gets pretty hot.

It also weighs close to 10 lbs. Not sure of the physical dimensions though.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuel regulator


ETA You are missing the filter.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, its a continuum transfunctioner.....


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks like it would make a nice hanging lamp. Other then that it looks useless.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Flux Capacitor!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Left-Handed Frammisannicisor?
Or maybe it's the right-handed version... (hard to tell).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Geez guys, this could be something that could change the world for the better......if only I knew what it was......and what it did.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hanging storage unit for antimatter. Must be energized by magnetic flux before inserting the antimatter. I had one once, but a black helicopter came and took it away. Some nights when I can't sleep I still hear that buzzing noise the helicopter made - if it was really a helicopter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> Hanging storage unit for antimatter. Must be energized by magnetic flux before inserting the antimatter. I had one once, but a black helicopter came and took it away. Some nights when I can't sleep I still hear that buzzing noise the helicopter made - if it was really a helicopter.


Yeah, I was concerned that black helicopters might have something to do with it. :smt012


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Kneuter (pronounced can-oo-tur) Valve. I saw many of them when I worked for the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The ships spare fuel igniter. Also used to decrease human brain activity


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking at all the threads on it, apparently you're screwed (or were). fart


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's explained below. Thermostat 

The time correlation functions involving heat and particle fluxes in a binary argon-krypton mixture with Lennard-Jones interactions are found using both isoenergetic and isokinetic equilibrium molecular dynamics simulations. The heat-current–diffusion-current cross function does not appear to have been evaluated before. The Green-Kubo integral of this function has nearly canceling positive and negative parts and so is not a good way of obtaining the Soret or Dufour coefficient. Integration of the diffusion-current autocorrelation function yields a value for the mutual diffusion coefficient in agreement with an earlier nonequilibrium simulation but at variance with previous isoenergetic (or Newtonian) equilibrium simulation results. It is conjectured on the basis of these results that isokinetic simulations may have smaller system-size dependence than isoenergetic ones.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> It' explained below. Thermostat
> 
> The time correlation functions involving heat and particle fluxes in a binary argon-krypton mixture with Lennard-Jones interactions are found using both isoenergetic and isokinetic equilibrium molecular dynamics simulations. The heat-current-diffusion-current cross function does not appear to have been evaluated before. The Green-Kubo integral of this function has nearly canceling positive and negative parts and so is not a good way of obtaining the Soret or Dufour coefficient. Integration of the diffusion-current autocorrelation function yields a value for the mutual diffusion coefficient in agreement with an earlier nonequilibrium simulation but at variance with previous isoenergetic (or Newtonian) equilibrium simulation results. It is conjectured on the basis of these results that isokinetic simulations may have smaller system-size dependence than isoenergetic ones.


That's kind of what I was thinking..............:smt023


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Is this a quiz?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a glow-plug for starting diesel powered flying saucers in extremely cold environments. It is now obsolete, due to the efficiency of the Wankel turbine engine, which disappeared mysteriously from the marketplace in the 1970's.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bisley said:


> It's a glow-plug for starting diesel powered flying saucers in extremely cold environments. It is now obsolete, due to the efficiency of the Wankel turbine engine, which disappeared mysteriously from the marketplace in the 1970's.


Bisley, you are correct......

I still have a Wankel turbine engine......

Paratrooper how much do you want for it I can use it as a spare........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, *Bisley* and *Cait43*: You're both wrong.
It's not for the Wankel at all.
It's part of the British version of the Wankel: The _Wanker_. It was the most fuel-efficient engine ever made, and it directly converted rotary motion into reciprocal motion using very little fuel and a lot of lubricant.
The pictured part is the Wanker's lubricant dispenser.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Bisley, you are correct......
> 
> I still have a Wankel turbine engine......
> 
> Paratrooper how much do you want for it I can use it as a spare........


Hmm.....I'm not sure as of yet. It is quite rare and unique. And, I think it's NOS. That should make it quite a bit more valuable.

I've kind of been toying around with the idea of taking it on The Antiques Roadshow. :smt115


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was wrong before it is a cranium rectal inverter unit


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Flux Capacitor!


Glow plug for the Flux Capacitor.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Large satellite Dish feed-horn polar-rotor.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, *Bisley* and *Cait43*: You're both wrong.
> It's not for the Wankel at all.
> It's part of the British version of the Wankel: The _Wanker_. It was the most fuel-efficient engine ever made, and it directly converted rotary motion into reciprocal motion using very little fuel and a lot of lubricant.
> The pictured part is the Wanker's lubricant dispenser.


Wow Steve, you are right..... Don't know how I missed that....

I also have a Wanker.....

Paratrooper I could still use that part......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Wow Steve, you are right..... Don't know how I missed that....
> 
> I also have a Wanker.....
> 
> Paratrooper I could still use that part......


Maybe Harvey Weinstein might be interested in it..........I heard he's the poster boy wanker of all wankers. :anim_lol:


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Reminds me of old fuel regulator


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are there any markings , numbers, etc,?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> It's explained below. Thermostat
> 
> The time correlation functions involving heat and particle fluxes in a binary argon-krypton mixture with Lennard-Jones interactions are found using both isoenergetic and isokinetic equilibrium molecular dynamics simulations. The heat-current-diffusion-current cross function does not appear to have been evaluated before. The Green-Kubo integral of this function has nearly canceling positive and negative parts and so is not a good way of obtaining the Soret or Dufour coefficient. Integration of the diffusion-current autocorrelation function yields a value for the mutual diffusion coefficient in agreement with an earlier nonequilibrium simulation but at variance with previous isoenergetic (or Newtonian) equilibrium simulation results. It is conjectured on the basis of these results that isokinetic simulations may have smaller system-size dependence than isoenergetic ones.


You had the same high school science teacher as me! Who would have thought?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It is either an explosion proof light socket, or


a tie tack for a Trump tie.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Are there any markings , numbers, etc,?


Nope.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Enough.
It's a real object, so it has to have had a real use.

I'm pretty sure that the damn' thing is a fuel-pressure regulator from a huge diesel engine.
Or maybe a lubricating-oil-pressure regulator.
Or maybe it's the Kriptonite accumulator taken from the spaceship which brought us Superman...

Maybe it'd be installed with the glass dome facing downward, to collect foreign particles too.
"Foreign particles": Undifferentiated words from French, German, or even Iraqi. (see: Google)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No markings of any kind? No letters, numbers, etchings on the glass part (informational "bug" like you see in the corner of window glass)? 

No connections for electrical wires (those two screws on the metal bracket, for instance)?

Is the fitting on the base definitely a pressure-fitting, or maybe just a waterproof pass-through fitting for electrical wiring?



My first thought was some kind of pressure regulator/safety-release valve, but I don't see an outlet (are there any tiny holes around the edge, under/between the fins?).

As someone said above, the cooling fins seem to indicate it gets warm/hot.

For me, use of glass indicates something they want a person to be able to see through. Glass is fragile AND subject to cracking under rapid temperature changes, so the only reason to use it in a high-pressure and/or heat-related environment is so you can see what's going on inside it. So maybe an overflow indicator? A liquid or gas heats up, flows into the base fitting, pressure gets to a certain point and overcomes the spring pressure then the liquid/gases flow up into the glass chamber, where they become visible? Or get cooled prior to release?

The metal bracket seems weird, too. The welded ring on the left side is the type of thing you see to protect a nearby breakable object from impact damage, but the loops on the other part of the bracket almost seem to suggest it is suspended by rope/wires and/or a guide rod. Only thing I can think of there, is an attempt isolate it from vibration or shock?


That's all I got.

I ran the photo through Google, got nothin'.

I Google image-searched a bunch of different possibilities, got nothin'.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If it has an inlet and outlet feed, might be a fuel water separator to separate water from fuel.


I've seen similar devices on large industrial machinery that were lubricating oil/water separators. Water would pool at the bottom under some oil (glass bulb faced down), but there was a valve to drain the water periodically. Unless the bulb unscrews?...maybe the water (or whatever flowed into the bulb) was drained by unscrewing the glass cover and dumping whatever.

Related guess: an oil/water "trap" for a large air compressor? Again, the glass bulb would have to unscrew for dumping...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the wire connected to a solder type of material ? You mentioned a heat sink type of setup. 

I'm thinking of a type of similar sprinkler head application , breakable glass, heat sensitive unit. With one inlet, it could be a waterm, or oil line

Also looks like the bracket could have been an afterthought , for portability. The ring on the bottom of the bracket looks like it may be a designed deflector, but it's not much of an aggressive design for deflection. 
My theory extends that maybe it doesn't need the aggressive capability if the cooling solution was falling into moving parts. Like a mass production heat producing machine .

paratrooper ? No markings ? Hmm. Do you have physical possession of this device ? Popcornsmilie


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Is the wire connected to a solder type of material ? You mentioned a heat sink type of setup.
> 
> I'm thinking of a type of similar sprinkler head application , breakable glass, heat sensitive unit. With one inlet, it could be a waterm, or oil line
> 
> ...


No, I don't have possession of it. It was posted up on another forum. They didn't have a clue as to what it was either.

I suppose I can assume that none of you bought my space alien abduction story? :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Paratrooper we know your online persona


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Paratrooper we know your online persona


You say that like it's a bad thing. :draw:


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Im going with Glow plug


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I suppose I can assume that none of you bought my space alien abduction story? :watching:


We knew that you were taken up in an alien mother ship, but we also knew they sent you back once they'd figured out who you were. (Did they leave you with any implants??)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> We knew that you were taken up in an alien mother ship, but we also knew they sent you back once they'd figured out who you were. (Did they leave you with any implants??)


Well.....I did ask about one kind of implant, but they looked at me like I was crazy. :smt102


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Well.....I did ask about one kind of implant, but they looked at me like I was crazy. :smt102


Well, that's cause most guys don't look good with silicone implants. (YRMV)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Well.....I did ask about one kind of implant, but they looked at me like I was crazy. :smt102


Why did you ask for a JLO butt


----------

